
Psychiatrist Sues a Bunch of Redditors for Criticizing His Therapy Services - artsandsci
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20180107/19543738955/psychiatrist-sues-bunch-redditors-criticizing-his-therapy-services.shtml
======
zanynewt90
"Redditors are crowdfunding their legal defense via GoFundMe."

Wait, what? Why would anyone wants to fund for your defense? It bears no
significance to anyone who did not participate in "defaming" this
psychiatrist.

------
angryasian
I think it will be interesting to see if reddit will be required to hand over
this information requested. I know reddit is pseudo-anonymous but this will be
eye opening for a lot of their user base.

